# EOV Jetties



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anyone care to verify what the East Ocean View Jetties are? It seems to be a well guarded secret. A quick scan of Ocean View with google maps leads me to believe that it might be here.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...049,-76.179628&spn=0.010583,0.015836&t=h&z=16

If so, it might be hard for Civilians to fish there.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Naw..that's the LC jetty's...keep going down OV, its past the pier.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

When you talk of fishing the jetties, do you actually go out on them? Or cast between them? When I've gone out there, the wind was howling out of the NE and there was _NO WAY _I was gonna try to wade out there!


----------



## To0C0oL (Jul 17, 2007)

UOPaul said:


> If so, it might be hard for Civilians to fish there.


Even if that was it, everything to the left of the Channel is city property, not Little Creek..

I still havnt got a clear definition on where exaclty EOV jetties are and I have asked several times in threads and via PM..

Apparently its super secret..


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

idk where the eov jetties are myself...

but those are the little creek jetties. on nice days ill wade out there and crawl up on the rocks, you barely have to get your shorts wet at low tide. if your not sure footed, i dont suggest it though, the barnicles are killer.

but ive caught some summer striper and many small blues out there. also picked up some reds, also seen a shark tailing out there. fresh mullet seems to be the bait of choice. evening an morning are great for cast netting mullet.

i have gotten talked to by "the law" once about being on the jetty, but NO ONE is on the beach at 7 am. =P


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

East Ocean View is next to Little Creek. Ships Cabin Restaurant area.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

There's a nice little parking lot just to the left/east of the Ship's Cabin also. Those 10 jetties that run parallel to the beach are fairly shallow on the beach side but do hold small Croakas and Spot during the summer months which make great Flounder bait.  Sabiki rig and BWFB and you got bait !!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

To0C0oL said:


> Even if that was it, everything to the left of the Channel is city property, not Little Creek..
> 
> I still havnt got a clear definition on where exaclty EOV jetties are and I have asked several times in threads and via PM..
> 
> Apparently its super secret..


call me old school, but I got into surf / bank fishing so I can explore and catch fish. Where's the thrill in fishing in the same area as everyone else? 

here's a little advice:
Trial and error.

Oceanview holds alot of fish...it wouldn't be called fishing if we put you on top of them, would it?

Not wanting to sound like I am on a rant, but there are more areas in Hampton Roads to wet a line at...Go explore, go fish.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

And take a bicycle


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

Nserch4Drum said:


> call me old school, but I got into surf / bank fishing so I can explore and catch fish. Where's the thrill in fishing in the same area as everyone else?
> 
> here's a little advice:
> Trial and error.
> ...


I would agree with you to some extent. If I was 13, I would spend lots of time exploring fishing holes and what not. I did tons of it back then. But for many of us, we can't get to the water often, and we don't always know where we are allowed to go. It can be very hard to explore if you are not sure where you are allowed to go.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

UOPaul said:


> I would agree with you to some extent. If I was 13, I would spend lots of time exploring fishing holes and what not. I did tons of it back then. But for many of us, we can't get to the water often, and we don't always know where we are allowed to go. It can be very hard to explore if you are not sure where you are allowed to go.



good point.

All the jetties along OV are fish magnets. Some better than others.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

what is a jetty and where is oceanview


----------



## To0C0oL (Jul 17, 2007)

Nserch4Drum said:


> call me old school, but I got into surf / bank fishing so I can explore and catch fish. Where's the thrill in fishing in the same area as everyone else?
> 
> here's a little advice:
> Trial and error.
> ...



As already said, I see your point to a certian extent.. 

From 10-12, all I did was "explore" and fish Courpus Christis NAS and its surronding areas every day, on my own.. 

Of course, I was 12, I didnt work 75 hours a week.. If I could go to a differnt spot every day that I know nothing about, I would, but I simply dont have the time and quite frankly, the energy, to take that risk.. If I see someone is catching fish at a location I do not know about, then I would like to try my luck there becuase I at least know there is a good bite there..


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Ov jetty is in willoughbuy.
Go down oceanview ave towards hampton roads bridge.. Last street on the right fallow it down.. good luck finding a parking spot.. but walk over the dunes and blamo theres a jetty there.. 2 of em.. 

its about 100 yds from the rt 64west hampton roads bridge tunnel.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Ain't no fish at the Spit.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I thought we were talking about EAST Oshun View....

What's a jetty?


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

if you look at the link in the first post, the jetties are the rock formations along the shore line. they are man made to reduce beach erosion.

idk if the word jetty implies man made though, someone else may be able to clear that up.


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> call me old school, but I got into surf / bank fishing so I can explore and catch fish. Where's the thrill in fishing in the same area as everyone else?
> Oceanview holds alot of fish...it wouldn't be called fishing if we put you on top of them, would it?
> Not wanting to sound like I am on a rant, but there are more areas in Hampton Roads to wet a line at...Go explore, go fish.


Amen, Very well said. 

Normally when I call these guys sometimes they don't even give me exacts. They point me in the right direction and I have to use what is taught or self taught to find'em. Like NS4D says " Trial and Error"

Study the species you are hunting or what's out in the water. Understand their movement or what they're chasing. Why are they there? Alot of guys get told where to drop their lines but they are oblivious as to why they are naturally there. There is alot to learn and these guys are going to teach you if your willing to take the time to listen.

It's going to take a very long time to acquire these skills. I'm learning everyday. No matter how long your work week is take enjoyment everytime you get go out and learn something new. Even if at the end of the day your flying the big old Skunk flag.

Trust me when you do finally bring meat home it's held in much higher regard.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Malakas07 said:


> Trust me when you do finally bring meat home it's held in much higher regard.


And you may just find your own, private little "honey hole" that you can depend on to feed you fish! :fishing:

If you want to be handed a fish on a line, go charter a boat - Charter captains make their livings doing just that.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Old School vs. New Skool
(No offense to anyone being implied here but just an objective observation. BTW, NS4D is old school, but he looks 13)

Interesting topic. 
Old School
Back in the day it was hang out at the local bait shop and try to pick up tidbits of info on where to fish or search up and down the shoreline for spots. If you were lucky, a coworker, cousin (or in NS4D and my case, it was "Uncle") or neighbor already had some tips and locations for you. Otherwise, it meant getting off of your living room sofa and find them. Put your time in on the water and we'll feed you additional information as we see fit. You'd learn your knot-tying and rig setups by watching an old salt. 

New Skool - with the changes of technology and culture, the need for "immediate gratification" has been popularized. Who has time to hunt for fish when little Mary has a soccer game and Jr. has a baseball game on a Saturday and your boss is on your back about a deadline (notice I left out spouse/girlfriend, etc - that's a whole new ballgame). We need to get in - catch fish - get out. With some information, Google maps, GPS coordinates, and other location tools can put you right on top of where fish have been holding. Why "waste" my valuable time hunting for fish if someone gives me the exact location. It's the internet, dangit, I need it NOW.

Happy fishing!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

chest2head&glassy said:


> Old School vs. New Skool
> (No offense to anyone being implied here but just an objective observation. BTW, NS4D is old school, but he looks 13)
> 
> Interesting topic.
> ...


Thanks fer the generational insight.

Great to hear from you again Albie! It's been a while. I hope the family is doing fine. 

It's about that time. I'll shoot ya PM when the beaches start seein' pups and other delectables.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey I'm an 'old guy' and had kids, did all that stuff with them but still took the time to search out finding holes for me and with them. I do agree about the generational differential though, we didn't have the net back then and did stuff the 'hard ' way but I agree with Rory too, there's people out there that make their living putting you on fish. Until then put some time in and enjoy the 'hunt' or just be happy with the 'scraps' you get off the net. My $0.02


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Was at the jetties today also at the spit . NADA . It was at direct low tide exactly, to low nothing doing. Wind was howling off the water ,water was about 57. Only stayed for bout an hour . Alot of chop and no fish . Using sassy shad and gotcha .


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Storms ... croaker color for the fish at the spit 
Ultra slow retrieve... Gotchas are a summer time jig..


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I forgot to mention, there are surf fishing guides you can hire also! Al, will you work for BL's?


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Good lord, just get a map its no huge secret...EOV is NOT that big. I've gotta tell you, it isn't the promised land or anything, but it can be a productive spot and there are DOZENS of others around tidewater. Only way to figure them out is to find'em and fish'em!


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Find a structure and the fish will come.


----------

